# Is makeup school necessary?



## Teyz2 (Jun 13, 2013)

hey  

  	I was wondering about your experiences at beauty school. I love makeup and I've decided that being a makeup artist is what I want to be.

  	So, my question is ... is it worth the money? I am currently working at MAC Cosmetics and previously Clinique, I feel I've gained a lot of experience from these job but I could always learn more and become better. 

  	Please help!!! and if you do think its worth the money and time can you recommend a good school? (Im willing to live anywhere)

  	Thanks Specktra fam!

  	My instagram: TeyannaG --> Please feel free to critique me, and let me know if my behind needs to go.


----------



## glamgisele (Jun 16, 2013)

I asked my friend the same question, and she replied "why spend money on things you already know??!"   I think because you have worked at MAC and Clinique, you have a good knowledge base on both makeup application and skincare.   I looked at your IG and your makeovers look GREAT!!!  At this point, you are only going to get better from practice and not from school.   You can learn tips and tricks from here or YouTube.   So in essence, for you, I would say makeup school is totally unnecessary!  

  	Good Luck!


----------



## Teyz2 (Jun 24, 2013)

glamgisele said:


> I asked my friend the same question, and she replied "why spend money on things you already know??!"   I think because you have worked at MAC and Clinique, you have a good knowledge base on both makeup application and skincare.   I looked at your IG and your makeovers look GREAT!!!  At this point, you are only going to get better from practice and not from school.   You can learn tips and tricks from here or YouTube.   So in essence, for you, I would say makeup school is totally unnecessary!
> 
> Good Luck!


  	okay thanks for taking the time to reply!
  	Appreciate it


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 24, 2013)

A lot of you tubers, who are doing well surprisely learned from watching other gurus.


----------



## Teyz2 (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks for take the time to respond to my post.


----------

